# Striped Carpet



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Whatcha know bout the single doubles in the carpet. :lol: :nod:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Lines look a little crooked to me.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

cbagz said:


> Lines look a little crooked to me.


Must be using a Dyson :lol:


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

I do this all the time. I specifically asked the place we bought our carpet from for carpet that striped easily. &#129315;&#129315;


----------

